# 2014Trek Domaine 5.2 in the Matte Black finish



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Folks: Decided to buy this bike due to unfortunate circumstances....(my 2012 Madone 4.7 was stolen out of my garage) and it's a beauty. Love the ride...(moved down from a 56 to a 54 frame as well.) Question is concerning the matte finish. I might have accidentally gotten some sunscreen cream or skin oils on a section of the top tube of the matte black c.f. frame. I only use water, Blue Dawn detergent and with direct sunlight hitting the bike, it shows a bit of discoloration. I'm guessing I might have over rubbed the area to clean it. Can anyone here make a suggestion on how to so to speak get it back to the original condition of the frame.....? Thanks in advance and P.S...I love the way this bicycle rides and handles.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I've seen that color and it sure is a beauty! I've got a couple of ideas. First of all I know they don't recommend dish soap for car finishes so I don't use it on my bikes either. I use Mothers Quik Detailer, Pledge Wax, and car wash soap to keep my bikes looking good.(not all at once!) Calfee use to recommend 303 Protectent on his matte bikes. I would try some lemon Pledge and do the entire top tube and not just that one spot. Better yet try the Pledge on a small out of sight spot first and see if you like the results.


----------



## Neb (Sep 8, 2012)

For what it's worth, 303 will make a matte finish more of a semi-gloss. The effect can be washed off, but it's a consideration if you want your matte finish to stay matte 

For the discoloration you can remove that with rubbing alcohol or isopropyl alcohol. I'd also recommend using microfiber cloths when detailing the bike.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I decided to spray some Pedro's Green Fizz to the top tube and not only was the oily matter removed, but it remained uniformly matte finished. I used a very soft cloth to rub the top tube and it looks fine.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I've heard Windex plus a microfiber towel will take this off. I never had any issues with sunscreen staining on my matte black Specialized Roubaix. I just washed it periodically with soap and water.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Dish detergent for a car finish is great, but only if you want to remove the current layer of wax. It will strip it off immediately.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks folks.....I was prepared to de-matte the top tube but the Pedro's Green Fizz seemed to work fine. I used to enjoyed applying Lemon Pledge to my glossy white/red/black 2012 Trek Madone 4.6 but I'm not going to try that on my matte bike.


----------

